# 22" Constellation



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok, figured out how to insert images.

Now, this is the conversion of the 22" using various parts... Star Wars, etc.

Now this is my take on the destruction... so yes, I know that it does not look like the episode.




























Can you find the dead crewman?



















I am using FO and various bright leds through out this project.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Shots of the damaged Nacell

I have opened up the grates along the side of the Nacell as well as the vents along the pylon.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Hope I am not taking up too much bandwidth.

Now for my little inside joke... recognize this piece? I have wired it for both FO and a flashing led.





































Now this is a shot of the Starboard Nacell damage


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

:woohoo: ROCK ON!!! :woohoo:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's an incredible amount of detail you're putting into that thing. Can't wait to see what the "damage" looks like when it's all finished.


starmanmm said:


> Can you find the dead crewman?


It's a bit hard to tell at this resolution, but is he that little bugger there? I figure he's got to be wearing a red shirt.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great work as always Starmanmm!:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

And YES we have a winner!!!! :woohoo:

Remember folks.............

All Ways the Red Shirt that gets it!! :freak:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I may be hallucinating off my glue (sniff, sniff) but it looks like you are planing on lighting this thing, if so that'll be soo cool...


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Lighting it....

Yeah... now that is an idea!

Will be posting some vids of the effects soon enough!


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

starmanmm said:


> Hope I am not taking up too much bandwidth.
> 
> Now for my little inside joke... recognize this piece? I have wired it for both FO and a flashing led.


It looks like part of Anakin's pod racer engine from Star Wars ep. 1... from the Ertl kit.

Am I right?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:hat: :hat: :thumbsup: :woohoo:

And once again we have a winner!!!!

Yup! I was surprised on how well that piece fitted in the nacell.

Hum.... nobody seemed to noticed the wheel barrel!


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

starmanmm said:


> Hum.... nobody seemed to noticed the wheel barrel!


It would be the Monopoly wheel barrel wouldn't it? I think I saw somethin like it in your close up shot


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

starmanmm said:


> Hum.... nobody seemed to noticed the wheel barrel!


Oh, you mean this piece? I thought it was part of an aircraft landing gear with a doohickey stuck to it.

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=65265&stc=1&d=1220165595[/IMG-LEFT]


Mr. Canoehead said:


> It would be the Monopoly wheel barrel wouldn't it? I think I saw somethin like it in your close up shot


No, I'm quite sure it doesn't look anything like the Monopoly token.

And, BTW, it's "wheelBARROW," not "barrel." Remember the Irish ballad "Molly Malone"?

_She wheels her wheelbarrow
Through streets broad and narrow . . ._


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Very nice work! I'm working on a 1/1000th scale Constellation. I can't imagine doing this scale. Nice job. Love the redshirt...ha ha.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> And, BTW, it's "wheelBARROW," not "barrel." Remember the Irish ballad "Molly Malone"?


Hey it was late at night when I posted that and besides.... I'm Portuguese not Irish!!! :freak: 

PixelMagic, looking forward to what you are working on also!!

That "wheelbarrow" is from a necklace I had come across at AC Moore.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Time for an up date.

I have not secured the saucer section yet... but wanted to see how she would look.















Yeah... like I really no what I'm doing....

NOT!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Outstanding!!!... Wow I am at a loss for anymore words. :thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking great, Starrmanmm! 
I don't know if this would be useful, but I recently saw at a train store some HO led lamp posts that were supposed to flicker like fire light -a gas lamp kind of situation. If you come across, and can wire in, anything like those, that would really set the lighting to perfection by giving it pure randomness. 

I refer mostly to the largest hole in the hull. The smaller ones have some nice subtlety going on to mask their cycling some. Those look fantastic. The lights in the big hole, as they are look great, but after a dozen cycles they lose some mystique.

Are you working with generic IC timer chips? I've been contemplating those myself and am trying to deduce a way to wire randomness into a timer, probably using a gate chip or a counter... Haven't gotten beyond the concept level yet though.

What's your system incorporate overall so far? x amount of this, that and the other leds, run off of what kind of wall wart and so on.

Dynamite work! Look forward to more!!!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy Smokes Starmanmm!!! That's just freakin' incredible!! Beautifully detailed and lit. WOW!!!

Todd


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I am in awe!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

This is looking way better than my Constellation build. Good job!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Hey PixelMagic... don't sell yourself short.

All I have done is installed some lights to the best of my abilities. Remember... I am not finished yet... so just because my ship twinkles... doesn't mean that yours will not out shine mine! 

Now for the breakdown of parts used.

First... I had someone make me a chip that would operate five leds in random.

After that... I used flashing leds (of different colors and intensities) and hooked some FO to the leds (you can see that in some of the earlier shots that I had posted).

Everything is running at 12v... so I used resistors... one to each led... so that made it easier for me... but I am thankfull that I had so much room to work with!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

BUMP...

Ok, I have gotten a request as to what is happening with this.

Yup, still working on it... but trying to work out some problems with the weight of the nacells with all the electronics, is putting on the engineering section.

As soon as I have that solved... I'll be posting some updates.

Thanks


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking forward to it!
-Jim


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I am too!


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

How 'bout you send it to me and I'll figure out some sort of fix for it. Once I get her all fixed up I'll send her right back to you. I PROMISE! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Yeah... right.   

I'll get her up and going soon!!!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok.... for those that have been pm me about the latest.....















































You all may have some questions on this portion... but as I move forward on this... I will give better details as to what it is you are looking at.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

GREAT work as always! Anxious to see how this is going to come together!
-Jim


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

That's very,very cool!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks, between getting ready for the holidays and winterizing... I'm going for the hopes to have it done by February.


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

February??? Damn, I was hopeing that you would have her to me by Christmas! Well, Ok. I can wait I guess, but YOU OWE ME BIGTIME!!!! Never let it be said that I was not a kind and generous soul right around the Christmas season.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

your love of modeling shows in ever square centimeter!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks all.

Don't worry... I will have some more up dates (I hope).


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok...
Yeah been awhile on this.... :freak:

But as of two days ago, I have gotten back to this one.

Right now, as I type this, I am currently testing the next string of lights for this project.

I figure that after letting them run for a few hours, I can assume that they will be good enough to put in the model.

As I start to put this together... new pics will be posted of this.

My biggest problem was not only how to display it but how to transport it to a show. I was not comfortable with any of my ideas on how to connect and reconnect the kit to the power supply.

I thought about it for several months and I have decided that the best thing to do was to have it permanently mounted on a display base. I really did not want to be handling the kit too much.

So, there you have it. It is back on the table, as we speak, and I am determined now to finish it by mid summer.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Very exciting!*

I always become amazed when I see someone put so much detail into thier work. It looks awesome so far.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks.

Seems like two of the flashing blue leds do not feel like cooporating tonight. 
Funny thing is after an hour.... they no longer blink but stay turned on. 

And...

If I touch the reisistor, they will start flashing again. :freak:

I'm thinking that the resistor must be heating up and my touching them is cooling them off?

The resistors came with the leds and I am using 12v to run the whole show.

So, now I am on my third led and resistor (this time I did not cut the resistor leads short.... left them the original length... maybe this will make a difference).... so, for the past 15 minutes... it is still blinking.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Latest up dates....

When I glued the saucer halves together (top and bottom) there was a bit of a over hang. :freak: Ok, glued it together and once I gave it two days to cure, I took a scriber and scribed until I made my way thru. Now it has been sanded and is bondo up and once that is dry, will shoot it with primer.

Been working on the nacells.

Here is the box rod, which will carry not only the wiring for the lights but add support to the pylons.










Seen from the installation point of view










Side view










How it looks from the inside










Other than that, I may bring the saucer section to WF for the Friday nights show and tell.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mike - how'd I miss this thread? Looking great! The lighting effects look super.

I'm looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Hey Paul.

Yeah... WF.... feels like a dream and speaking of dream.... took tooooooooooooo long to down load these... but enjoy my lastest tests.

[ame=http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/Constellation%20Vid/?action=view&current=NacellTest4.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/Constellation%20Vid/?action=view&current=NacellTest3.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/Constellation%20Vid/?action=view&current=NacellTest1.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thought I had a problem.... and up date downloaded as I posted the vids. :freak:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW!!! That's some seriously awesome work there. She's gonna look sooo awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Man you are truly showing the love for your build! A lot of effort. I look forward to MORE of your progress!
-Jim


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks all.

Like I have said.... I don't work very fast, but I plug along! :freak:

Will be back working on this after WF.


----------

